# .35 caliber handgun ammo



## Andygun (Aug 1, 2011)

A friend of mine came upon a S & W Model 1913 .35 caliber handgun. I am looking for any information regarding ammunition availability and sources, along with approximate value.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

the pistol was made from 1913 to 1921, it was the only gun ever chambered for the .35s&w cartridge. its obsolete, no known producer.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Recent Sales:
2009, pretty good condition, pretty low serial number, auction = $300.00.
2011, pretty good condition, very low serial number, on-line = $700.00.
2011, very good condition, extraordinarily low serial number, auction = ca. $1,000.00.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

That's a very nice obscure handgun. Check with Pacific Coast Cartridges. They manufacture new ammunition in that caliber.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

hud35500 said:


> That's a very nice obscure handgun. Check with Pacific Coast Cartridges. They manufacture new ammunition in that caliber.


awesome to find someone loading that ammo, wonder what a custom run would cost tho? probabaly buy a .380 and a few boxes of fmjs for what it would cost.


----------

